# Started watching Code Geass



## InuYasha (Feb 3, 2014)

I've run into a small snag,i've watched up to episode 6 so far but it seems everywhere I look episode 7 is the same as episode 1 on many sites...


----------



## BORTZ (Feb 3, 2014)

Try hulu. I cant remember if you need to be a premium member or not, but they have balls loads of anime.

JK i am a liar.


----------



## Ryukouki (Feb 3, 2014)

Code Geass you say?  God, I love that show.... And I don't think Hulu has it.


----------



## CrimzonEyed (Feb 3, 2014)

Are you streaming or downloading?

EDIT: Also are you watching dub or sub?


----------



## VLinh (Feb 3, 2014)

I'm sure there are plenty of sites online that streams both seasons including the other one.


----------



## InuYasha (Feb 3, 2014)

CrimzonEyed said:


> Are you streaming or downloading?
> 
> EDIT: Also are you watching dub or sub?


 
Downloading the dub from youtube.


----------



## lampdemon (Feb 3, 2014)

kissanime.com, they have it.


----------



## InuYasha (Feb 3, 2014)

I think I just figured out the problem,it seems episode 7 was the first episode i watched instead of episode 1 go figure no wonder I was a bit lost at the start...


----------



## CrimzonEyed (Feb 3, 2014)

InuYasha said:


> I think I just figured out the problem,it seems episode 7 was the first episode i watched instead of episode 1 go figure no wonder I was a bit lost at the start...


 
bakabt have both seasons with dual audio.


----------



## Black-Ice (Feb 3, 2014)

Code Geass was absolutely brilliant and has one the best anime dubs ever.
I fully enjoyed the dub and the anime.


----------



## Narayan (Feb 4, 2014)

CrimzonEyed said:


> bakabt have both seasons with dual audio.


 
this. bakabt is where you go for past anime. 

you have to use google search instead of their own because you need to register to browse through their site.
just put "code geass bakabt" then click first 2 links for s1 and s2(r2).


----------



## InuYasha (Feb 11, 2014)

So far i've watched 21 of the first 25 episodes,so far so good it's enjoyable...


----------

